# Slow downloading from own server



## uzsolt (Oct 11, 2015)

I've a strange problem (I hope it's strange only for me  ).
I've a small VPS and I can download anything only with slow speed. I can download from any other webpage (for example the FreeBSD's ISO files) with normal speed.
I can log into another server and I can download good speed from my VPS.

Specifically, anything from http://pkg.uzsolt.hu/packages-amd64.html can I download only with average 80-100 kbyte/s to my own laptop. If I log in into another server (not uzsolt.hu) the download speed is about 4-6 Mbyte/s.

What can be the problem? What informations do you need to solve this issue?


----------



## uzsolt (Oct 11, 2015)

I tried from another machine at home (Linux Mint): very slow downloading again.
So I think the server has some settings for my home IP. Is it possible? How can I check it?


----------

